# Amazon's Last Mile



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Here's long and fairly thorough article on Flex, Amazon's abuses, etc.

https://gizmodo.com/amazons-last-mile-1820451224


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think a lot of customers know about flex


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA5 is not a FC. It's a DS (Delivery Station). There are not flex drivers working out of a FC.


Fullfillment centers -> Sortation centers -> Delivery stations.


----------

